# Some guys I met last year



## IMAA (Oct 16, 2002)

Hello all,

  can someone tell me if they know of a couple of brothers in the Florida area by the names of  Dave and Rick Merrill that teach Systema?

  I met them about a year ago at a martial arts retreat and it was my first time being introduced to systema and I'd like to get in contact with them and see if they are coming back to INDIANA soon, or again.

they are the ones who told me of AL McKluckie in Ft. Wayne teaching systema.  I have had several lessons w/ AL but would also like to learn from these guys again sometime.

 Thanks any info would help

Cory


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2002)

I'd certainly be interested in knowing about Systema seminars in Indiana.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 22, 2003)

If you go to Vladimirs website, and click into 'affiliates' - you should find a listing for the Merrill's, in Florida I believe. Dave is a great guy!


----------



## jellyman (Jun 23, 2003)

Dave is one of those guys who've been around 'forever' - which is everyday terms is about 10 or more years. This isn't counting his TJQ FMA etc etc background prior to systema - he doesn't count that stuff as Ma experience anymore.

He really knows his stuff, and maybe after reading this he'll give me a discount on knives lol


----------

